# Looking for sub/ driver northshore boston



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

LOOKING FOR A SUB AND A DRIVER ON THE NORTH SHORE OF BOSTON. MUST HAVE 2 YEARS EXPERIENCE AND DRIVERS HAVE CLEAN DRIVING RECORD. IF INTERESTED PLEASE SEND ME A P.M. AND I WILL GET BACK TO YOU.
THANKS SNOWANDICEMAN ussmileyflag


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump up bump up


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*Driver/sub*

Send me a p.m.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

still looking


----------



## DieselDriver (Nov 28, 2008)

Are you still looking for a sub? I might be interested.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes give me a contact information.


----------



## DieselDriver (Nov 28, 2008)

For some reason I cannot use the PM feature, maybe because im new to the site. Anyway, you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi I'm interested in sub job have an 08 Ram 2500 diesel and 7.5 plow can call me at 781-859-7777 or email me at [email protected]
Thanks
Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

By the way I'm in Revere on the Saugus line


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks I am all set for the winter but I will keep you in mind for next winter, thanks for inquiring. SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Ill send you a pm when I get my license  
Ive been driving trucks and skids for a few years now


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;777024 said:


> Ill send you a pm when I get my license
> Ive been driving trucks and skids for a few years now


ure gonna drive all the way from new hampshire to be a sub in peabody, mass? in a snowstorm?


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

He's young as are you. High hopes, but I would stick to more local jobs myself, But that's JMO.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

chcav1218;777436 said:


> ure gonna drive all the way from new hampshire to be a sub in peabody, mass? in a snowstorm?


Chris, sarcasm...
I dont really wanna sub anyway.


----------

